# Hiniker cab parts



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone know of a good source for parts for a Hiniker aftermarket cab? The 766 that I just bought is missing the rear window and cab doors, and I am having troubles finding them locally. Are they universal among all the cabs they made (mine is a model 1300) for each brand, or do I have to look specifically for one off an International?


----------

